# prayer mazes



## Scott (Dec 6, 2005)

What's the deal with prayer mazes?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 6, 2005)

Thankfully, by the grace of God and the RPW, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 6, 2005)

Never heard of them. Are they like rosary beads for the feet?


----------



## dkicklig (Dec 6, 2005)

It's something that's coming out the emerging church.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 6, 2005)

This is paganism being welcomed into the church. The labyrinthe is an occult path of the dead. Successful navigation of it led one to heaven; the lost wandered it forever in terror, ending up in the center pit from which there was no escape. Arcane knowledge (gnosis) of traversing it or a suitable guide, therefore, was necessary part of pagan religion.

In other incarnations, it serves a gnostic purpose of meditation (something like a rosary someone mentioned above), not the "inner-peace" type, but the "path," again, to enlightenment.

Prayer paths, crystals, stones, trinkets, relics, junk. All part of the big lie, to draw people away from Christ, and honest, true communion with God. Will-worship, self-made religion--if people need something extra beside that which is God-given, it is because they either do not have true faith within to appreciate what is God-given; or they are feeding on husks, and are not feeding on the bread of life.


----------



## Scott (Dec 7, 2005)

Seems like they are springing up in allot of places, especially liberal churches. I have seen bush mazes and simple outlines on the ground. Looks so ridiculous.


----------



## Saiph (Dec 7, 2005)

> This is paganism being welcomed into the church. The labyrinthe is an occult path of the dead. Successful navigation of it led one to heaven; the lost wandered it forever in terror, ending up in the center pit from which there was no escape. Arcane knowledge (gnosis) of traversing it or a suitable guide, therefore, was necessary part of pagan religion.



Bruce, could you send the source for this ? I have several occult books and could not find that reference. I will check online as well. It is not that I doubt you, I would just like to have something to quote.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> This is paganism being welcomed into the church. The labyrinthe is an occult path of the dead. Successful navigation of it led one to heaven; the lost wandered it forever in terror, ending up in the center pit from which there was no escape. Arcane knowledge (gnosis) of traversing it or a suitable guide, therefore, was necessary part of pagan religion.



You're correct. It's got an ancient, and ugly, history. 

Such things as the labyrinth are merely another example of the shallow, trendy soul of so many of today's churches. Having given up on the Word and Sacrament, pop-culture pastors and ipod congregations turn to such stupidity. Enneagrams, reki, labyrinths, etc. All hell-made for the theologically stupid and spiritually superficial. 

A couple of years ago my congregation celebrated its 50th anniversary. We raised money for an LCMS mission congregation in Gathersburg, MD. This congregation, we were led to think, needed funds for the proclamation of the Gospel. We sent them $1500. Several months later the proud pastor sends me photos of what he and his church did with our gift ... they built their own labyrinth!

My letter back to him was sharp and to the point, noting that we'd sent them monies to be spent on the spread of the gospel, not wasted on superficial, trendy spiritual toys and gimmicks; and that he could rest assured we'd never send them anything again. 

Never heard from him again. 

Stay away from this kind of nonsense.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah it is out of the emergent church movement. You can see an example of one in these list of pictures here: http://purgatorio1.blogspot.com/2005/11/you-might-be-emerging-if.html


----------



## Robin (Dec 7, 2005)

Never underestimate the power of Rome.

I'm telling ya.....get the beads, and get it over with!



Robin


----------



## Robin (Dec 7, 2005)

From Saddleback Church:


*Prayerwalking*Guidelines
By Lance Witt

In hundreds of cities across the globe, ordinary believers are prayerwalking through the streets of their communities. God is awakening the church to the incredible power of prayer. The church is beginning to realize that our communities will not be reached or changed by clever church programs. Ultimately, change will come by the *power* of the Spirit and the Spirit *is released* through prayer.

Prayerwalking is a way to release the power of the Spirit in your city. Prayerwalking is simply walking and talking with God. It is often described as praying onsite with insight. 

Source: http://www.saddlebackfamily.com/maturity/personal.asp?id=3671

I naturally reflect and pray when I take the dog for a walk....I wonder, if that's the same thing? And does this mean, praying at home or church is NOT as "powerful?" Do I have to stand outside of neighbor-Fred's house, praying for him, to get a better result than if I pray for him at home or church? Hmmmm....



R.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't think that is a maze of prayer though.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> I don't think that is a maze of prayer though.



Nope, but just as unnecessary. Prayer can happen any place, any time. It does not need a special circumstance or existential increase in order to make it more effectual than normal.


----------



## Archlute (Dec 7, 2005)

A number of years back, my classical guitar mentor encouraged me to try one of these things out (I did not). There were local pagan groups and liberal churches in the city that were using them to connect you with your "spiritual side". As fond as I am towards this man, he is about as pagan as you can get (although he came from a RC home), and he certainly would not have connected anything in this ritual with serious Christianity (which he vigorously rejected). This practice is a trendy sham, and will certainly not be the cause of anyone coming to true repentance towards God and faith in the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------

